
Robot Vulnerability Scoring System - mrpnkt
https://www.aliasrobotics.com/research/rvss.htm
======
quellhorst
What happens when a botnet has actual robots in it.

~~~
vmayoral
Well, that's a pretty interesting question but, from a scoring perspective,
what's the exact vulnerability being scored?

That's what this work is trying to evaluate.

